# Shortcuts to previously visited sub-forums



## SwissPete

Shortcuts to previously visited sub-forums (bottom left of the screen)

Starting with no cookies, I go to the French-English Vocabulary. For some reason, this creates *2* shortcuts, and both are pointing here:



WordReference Forums
*French *


which is incorrect. Am I suddenly doing something wrong?


----------



## jann

Hello SwissPete,

I cannot reproduce this symptom.  I supsect that if you clear your browser cache, restart your browser, and log in again, the problem will be gone. 

I do observe that logging out (which produces an "all cookies deleted" message) and logging in again is not sufficient to clear the previously visited forums list.


----------



## SwissPete

Thanks for the reply, jann.

I periodically delete everything (cookies, previous pages, etc). 
I just did so, then went to the French-English Vocabulary forum, then to the English Only forum.

Here is what is currently showing at the bottom of the page:


French-English Vocabulary / Vocabulaire Français-Anglais
French-English Vocabulary / Vocabulaire Français-Anglais
English Only
English Only 


I don't know what's going on!


----------



## jann

Ok, I have several thoughts here:

First, there is not necessarily anything abnormal about seeing EO twice, and FR-EN Vocab twice, depending on how you got to those forums and what you did there.  Visiting a thread in forum X and visiting a the homepage of forum X will both generate the same entry in the "previously viewed" list - and it will be a link to the forum X homepage.

Second, I too have noticed that deleting cookies is not sufficient to clear the "previously visited" list... so there is nothing abnormal there.  You must also clear your cache and restart your browser - and I cannot tell if this is what you have done when you say that you "deleted files."

Third, while there might conceivably be some sort of small bug, this doesn't seem to cause any actual problems or errors.... right? 

Can you tell me what browser you're using?  It might help us to identify what's going on, especially if there is actually a bug.


----------



## SwissPete

Thanks for the help, jann.

I use Windows XP and Internet Explorer version 7.0.5730.13.

I hope I did not give the impression that I was complaining / whining about something. I just wanted to report what may be a problem, especially since it started happening very recently, and there have been no changes to my computer settings.

No big deal.


----------



## Cagey

Possibly I have seen the problem Swiss Pete is talking about.

I have a Mac. The browser I usually use is Foxfire 2.2.  When I use that browser, it seems to remember the last 5 places I have been, and to arrange them in order of recency.  If I go back and forth between Latin and English, or any other forums, it doesn't repeat the name, it just rearranges the order.

When I first open Safari 1.3 (after emptying the cache) it gives me the name of the first forum I open 4 times.  When I go back and forth, it records the names of the forums and repeats them.  For instance, it now says, _Comments and Suggestions; Comments and Suggestions; German; English Only; Inbox_. It has forgotten that I also went to _Latin_; it had that once but dropped it off. 

I noticed something like this on the PC in the library, too.  I wouldn't have thought it odd, except that I was accustomed to the way my Foxfire works.


----------



## jann

SwissPete said:


> I hope I did not give the impression that I was complaining / whining about something.


Not at all!   I just wanted to make sure that I had understood properly:  that the issue was just limited to this possible bug, and that it was not causing other problems.

Thanks for mentioning it, and thank you Cagey for adding information about symptoms in other browsers.  We're looking into it.


----------



## Benjy

Errr...

Wow. 

I'll look into it.

(confused javascript author)


----------



## Benjy

*Addendum*

I would just like to mention some things about the way the links at the bottom *should* behave:


Forum names should _not_ be repeated. _Ever_.
Clearing the cookie "rfcookie" should wipe the links out (if you look at the value of this cookie it should be apparent how the script actually works ).

If this doesn't happen feel free to post in this forum/thread. It is very useful when you mention what browser you are using and it is even more useful when you give the exact sequence of pages browsed. You get elevated to "Ben's newest best friend status" when you copy the HTML of the links that have gone wrong along with the previous information.

Thanks


----------

